# SOF Weapon question



## bison11 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was wondering how weapons were issued in SOF units. Ive seen tons of pictures of operators, and each seems to have his own customized weapon, ranging from PEQs, foregrips, ACOGs, all kinds of reflex sights, and even camo paint. My question is, how are weapons issued to these guys? Are they given a weapon when they enter their unit, which will remain assigned to them until it either breaks or gets replaced w/ a better system and will be repaired as needed, which they can customize to their liking and train with, or are they given a weapon before they are deployed which they kit up for the mission, and train with other weapons while not deployed? Ive heard different things from different sources, so I figured you guys would be the people to ask for a definitive answer.

Also, what happens when the weapon gets worn out? Does it get scrapped and the operator gets a new one, or is it sent in for repair, all old parts replaced, and then the operator gets the same weapon back?

I have also heard stories (from a friend whose uncle was in Air Force spec ops in the first Gulf War) that SOF operators can keep their weapons when they retire…in the case of my friends uncle, he said he brought back a military-issue M-16. I found this to be a bit far fetched, but it still begs the question…can SOF operators keep/buy their firearms, under any conditions, from the military when they retire or when the weapon is decommissioned?

Any info on any of this would be fantastic…thanks for your time, guys.


----------



## Operator (Jan 15, 2008)

I have never heard of SF operators keeping their weapon after their service, but in some countries, who knows lol.

To put it this way, theres a lot of freedom in SF units. Their experience and skills allow them to customize kit a lot. 

Example, CQB operation, we use the Hk Mp5/416, as our primary weapon and if you ever saw a picture of my team in an operation like that, you would see a lot of different weapons accessories. 
Some like their aimpoint mounted, some not, some like to have a vertical grip mounted, some not, etc etc.
The only thing we try to keep similar is our basic kit. Where do we keep our flashbangs? Where do we keep our personal medic kit? This is mainly so that my fellow alpha operators immidiately can locate kit on my body if i go down, or if the man behind me needs to pull out kit from my back etc, without confusion.

In the element you have 2 special positions. The breacher, and the medic.
These 2 guys are most often the only ones that will carry special kit for their purpose.

If a weapon gets broken, it does not get scrapped.

I think there`s a lot of different SOP`s on this from unit to unit.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 15, 2008)

bison11 said:


> I was wondering how weapons were issued in SOF units. Ive seen tons of pictures of operators, and each seems to have his own customized weapon, ranging from PEQs, foregrips, ACOGs, all kinds of reflex sights, and even camo paint. My question is, how are weapons issued to these guys? Are they given a weapon when they enter their unit, which will remain assigned to them until it either breaks or gets replaced w/ a better system and will be repaired as needed, which they can customize to their liking and train with, or are they given a weapon before they are deployed which they kit up for the mission, and train with other weapons while not deployed? Ive heard different things from different sources, so I figured you guys would be the people to ask for a definitive answer.
> 
> Also, what happens when the weapon gets worn out? Does it get scrapped and the operator gets a new one, or is it sent in for repair, all old parts replaced, and then the operator gets the same weapon back?
> 
> ...



I can answer one of your questions even though I'm not SOF. 

Whoever this uncle of a friend is, he's full of shit.  The U.S. Army just doens't hand over a full auto or three round burst M4 or M16 to someone that is leaving the unit or retiring. They are government owned property and are considered class III firearms due to the FA and three round burst function which meets the BATFE's definition of a "Machine Gun" 

That guy is full of shit and is probably telling stories about a unit that he never served in. 

Team members or Company soldiers may pull together cash and purchase the guy retiring a nice gift, but never would the U.S. Government hand over a restricted type weapon from their current inventory.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jan 15, 2008)

Yea, i'm a PJ and we can't even keep our body armor when we leave


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 15, 2008)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Yea, i'm a PJ and we can't even keep our body armor when we leave




Like the Air Force can afford to give away its ordnance  every time some one leaves:uhh:


----------



## 18C4V (Jan 15, 2008)

I got so much shit it's not even funny. It's a pain in the ass for our monthly inventory!!!!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 15, 2008)

18C4V said:


> I got so much shit it's not even funny. It's a pain in the ass for our monthly inventory!!!!



Like what??


----------



## 18C4V (Jan 15, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Like what??



I got three optics to choose from for my M-4, two light systems for my M-4, two barrels for my M-4, w/PEQ-5. I still got other guns and crap on my hand receipt.


----------



## car (Jan 15, 2008)

18C4V said:


> ......on my hand receipt.



All that shit's accounted for. I second what my brother from the 82d said.


----------



## rangerpsych (Jan 16, 2008)

everything is accounted for.

It's repaired until UNrepairable.

Units have specific SOP's as to what people can have/use as required... SOF has more latitude with regards to issued weapons and available accessories. You typically can also purchase your own accessories, but that's on you then if it breaks. better to use company (Unky Sam's shit) gear than to buy your own unless it's tough as nails...

because Joe, regardless of location, is tough on gear because the job is tough.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 16, 2008)

If it wasn't for "Field Loss" There would be no cool shit in my closet....


----------



## Regulator3 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been around the block a few times, but was never an "operator". I couldn't afford med school, and didn't want to work for the phone company. I was just a scout, TL, u/c agent, or a contractor...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2008)

1. It is Special Forces Soldier - not friggin operator - an operator answers phones or works for a PMC.
2. Your issued combat gear belongs to Uncle Sam, period - unless you bought it or it's uniform issue.
3. If you believe all the shit you hear on the street, you are an ass.

Stop asking these ridiculous questions without research.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> If it wasn't for "Field Loss" There would be no cool shit in my closet....



Remember who else is on the board, you might get yourself in trouble - the field losses you are talking about is actually theft of government property.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 16, 2008)

/disclaimer:  The field loss that was referred to in the above mentioned post was item of non sensitive classification, and are typically items of novelty, and excess. i.e. extra magazines, aid bags that were outdated or not on the hand receipts, medical instruments and supplies that were not on hand receipts, etc.  The author knowingly posted the comment with the full knowledge that the qualifications of the members / guests of Shadowspear.com were and/or are Federal Law Enforcement, or representitives of the Military judicial system/

Now back to our regularly scheduled thread


----------



## 18C4V (Jan 16, 2008)

rangerpsych said:


> everything is accounted for.
> 
> It's repaired until repairable.
> 
> ...




+1,
Everything is accounted for. My team does three inventories a month. The first one is my team property, the other one is the foward deployed one, and the last one is the 10 percent cyclic by our company. As the SR Charlie, I got my hands full especially being deployed OCONUS.


----------



## car (Jan 16, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Remember who else is on the board, you might get yourself in trouble - the field losses you are talking about is actually theft of government property.



Ya don't have to worry me, little troll. If that's who you meant by "who else." ;)


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2008)

Smash-  we gots ossifers out in them thar wooded areas....  gots to be on usn's toes, y'know...   Plus, it's an honor thing - equipment lost by not being properly accounted for is a drain on the already stretched budgets of most military units, the more field losses, the less $$ for important shit - like training.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jan 17, 2008)

x SF med said:


> 1. It is Special Forces Soldier - not friggin operator - an operator answers phones or works for a PMC.
> 2. Your issued combat gear belongs to Uncle Sam, period - unless you bought it or it's uniform issue.
> 3. If you believe all the shit you hear on the street, you are an ass.
> 
> Stop asking these ridiculous questions without research.



You mean I'm not an operator??? Damn I need to stop answering the phone in the team room:doh:


----------



## JBS (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm not SOF, but I can tell you what happens to all their shit when they break it, wear it out, or no longer want it...


The Marine Corps gets it.:)


(that's a joke, by the way)


----------



## car (Jan 18, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> I'm not SOF, but I can tell you what happens to all their shit when they break it, wear it out, or no longer want it...
> 
> 
> The Marine Corps gets it.:)
> ...



Q: What's a paratrooper's favorite piece of equipment?

A: Chemlites. Because you have to break them before you can use them.


----------



## Kurt V (Jan 18, 2008)

Now this is an operator:


----------



## x SF med (Jan 18, 2008)

shortbrownguy said:


> You mean I'm not an operator??? Damn I need to stop answering the phone in the team room:doh:



Hmmm, you are an Echo....  maybe you really are an Operator.

One ringy dingy, two ringy dingy, three ringy dingy...


----------



## Operator (Jan 18, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> Now this is an operator:



Alright, who the fuck leaked that picture out on the internet?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 18, 2008)

Quite sad really.................


----------



## phridum (Jan 19, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> I'm not SOF, but I can tell you what happens to all their shit when they break it, wear it out, or no longer want it...
> 
> 
> The Marine Corps gets it.:)
> ...



We know it's a joke. It has to broken AT LEAST twice before the Corps gets it!

Also, I don't think that's a picture of an operator so much as a TOOL.


----------

